# Auto World Legends of the Quarter Mile Review



## pshoe64 (Jun 10, 2008)

Hey Guys and Gals,

Here's a link to the review of the new Auto World Legends of the Quarter Mile releases. Enjoy!

Legends of the Quarter Mile

-Paul


----------



## ParkRNDL (Mar 20, 2002)

DANG I want a set of them... thanks for the write-up... :thumbsup:

--rick


----------



## alpink (Aug 22, 2010)

Paul, nice write up. can't wait for my 4 sets to get here. 
any one looking to buy can check out a thread on the Swap N Sell thread by wheels63......


----------



## David S (Mar 31, 2013)

Great article! My legends set should be here soon!

David S


----------



## Omega (Jan 14, 2000)

Paul, great write up as always. Now I really can't wait for my set to get here.

Dave the other David S. :tongue:


----------



## Jisp (Oct 19, 2008)

Thanks for the review Paul. Some very sweet OMG shots in there. Just a pity the red version of the Camaro is a set only car.

No doubt this Legends Release will be a top seller. Hats off to AW for boldly going where few have dared to venture.

Cheers,
Michael. :thumbsup:


----------



## Seventy7 (Jul 4, 2012)

Cool review, placed my 1st ever order with Bud's HO to snag these. Can't wait!


----------



## Elcaminobill (May 2, 2013)

I'm showing my age. I remember seeing the real versions of these cars live back in the day.


----------



## wheelz63 (Mar 11, 2006)

David S said:


> Great article! My legends set should be here soon!
> 
> David S


in transit as we speak.


----------



## wheelz63 (Mar 11, 2006)

Omega said:


> Paul, great write up as always. Now I really can't wait for my set to get here.
> 
> Dave the other David S. :tongue:


in transit as we speak dave, sorry i didnt get back to you earlier.

Richard


----------



## fordcowboy (Dec 27, 1999)

Your review are first class. Great job. thanks for doing them for us guys. Lendell / moderator.


----------



## David S (Mar 31, 2013)

wheelz63 said:


> in transit as we speak dave, sorry i didnt get back to you earlier.
> 
> Richard


The Legends cars arrived today! They look fantastic! Thank you for the fast service Richard.:thumbsup:

David S


----------



## Hilltop Raceway (Feb 12, 2006)

Great review and fantastic pics!!! Kinda sucks you can't buy the drag set cars individually... Anybody have a red Jungle Jim Camaro for sale???  RM


----------



## wheelz63 (Mar 11, 2006)

David S said:


> The Legends cars arrived today! They look fantastic! Thank you for the fast service Richard.:thumbsup:
> 
> David S


not a problem, thank you and come back for the next releases.

Richard


----------



## 1976Cordoba (Sep 20, 2000)

Great, informational review, as per usual Paul :thumbsup:

Were these production cars, or prototypes? The detail is astonishing when you consider that the scale is roughly 1:64.


----------



## 1976Cordoba (Sep 20, 2000)

Auto World has hit a home run with their NHRA-themed items. As a vintage NASCAR fan I can only hope my day will come too at some point. 

The release of those Richard Petty XTrac racing rigs gives me hope for a series of vintage stock car items . . .


----------



## pshoe64 (Jun 10, 2008)

1976Cordoba said:


> Great, informational review, as per usual Paul :thumbsup:
> 
> Were these production cars, or prototypes? The detail is astonishing when you consider that the scale is roughly 1:64.


They are the production versions. I haven't seen prototypes for review in 5 years or better. I think the manufacturers only want me to publish what is actually available when produced. Since the liveries (in any scale) go through several design stages, what will and won't work in the factory, etc, I don't get to see anything until the first real production cars roll. I think the only exception to that rule is at the hobby shows when they all show off what's coming up. I'm still waiting to see the Hornby/Microscalectrix new releases. I've only seen the promo shots from last Fall of the 69 Camaro, Mustang, Porsche Carrera and a couple of others. Other than the McLaren GT, I haven't seen anything of their new stuff. 

-Paul


----------



## 1976Cordoba (Sep 20, 2000)

Cool - Good to know 

Thanks!


----------



## Seventy7 (Jul 4, 2012)

It's been a GREAT Monday so far. Took off because I got called for an interview that I think I ACED!! Decided to take the rest of the day off for some peace and quiet...heard a creek at the screen door and bam! These bad boys were behind it!

I'm just starting to collect slots again just this past year for the first time since I was a teen. These 4 are the 1st "new" cars I bought and I couldn't be happier!! The cars are GORGEOUS! I don't even know if I'm going to take them out of the box or not. I'm still just marveling at them sitting on my dinning room table!

Hope they keep producing stuff this awesome and I hope everyone else that scored these enjoys em! :thumbsup:


----------



## hefer (Sep 18, 1999)

I agree. I'm not much into drag cars, but these really do look nice. I'm more of a street car guy. The detail on these are real nice. Also, it's about time...CHROME WHEELS!!! Wheels can really set a car off. They can even make a P.O.S. look good. Nice set of cars.


----------



## Hilltop Raceway (Feb 12, 2006)

hefer said:


> Also, it's about time...CHROME WHEELS!!! Wheels can really set a car off.


Amen!!! RM


----------

